# Still looking for a cycling club in Leicester



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

Does anyone know of any cycling clubs in or around Leicester? Or even anyone who wants to help a beginner get into road cycling? I have emailed a few clubs and people I have been put in touch with but no one has replied. If anyone can help me please get in touch. Thanks. :-D


----------



## steve52 (13 Jun 2010)

there are a few clubs in leicestershire one in melton leicester road club, and leicester forest, i wont coment on them as clubs as i havent had contact with then all and with the one i have , well you may fit in lol but haveing felt ther welcomb i ride on my own or vist frendly clubs, hope to see u out and about


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

I've emailed them, but they've not replied. Except for one who said I would only be welcome if I was a hardcore racer. It seems cyclists aren't really a friendly bunch. B) I would ride on my own but I don't really have a clue, which is why I'm looking for other people to ride with.


----------



## Vikeonabike (13 Jun 2010)

RK, Disappointing that they haven't made contact really. Best bet is to get along and make contact personally. Either at the club 10 or Sunday ride. YO don't have to ride with them but at least it puts names to faces...
Which one said they were only interested if you were hardcore? Name and shame!


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

Ha ha, it was Leicestershire Road club. They ignored my email but they had a forum, so I asked on there and I got two responses, one said unless I was into racing then there was no point. The other one said it would be good for me, but when I asked for more details they didn't reply. Maybe I'm just extremely irritating to cyclists. B)


----------



## Vikeonabike (13 Jun 2010)

RK,
I had a friend at both Leicester Forest and Coalville Wheelers. Both friendly clubs from what I gather.

Anyway try ringing the membership secretary at various clubs:

Ratae Road Club
Membership secretary:
Colin Pattison
tel: 0116 2888193
This was the only one I could find a phone number for. 
Have you thought about the Cycle Touring Club or Leicester Spokes who are not race orientated or are you intending to build up to some racing?


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

I just want to go out and learn how to ride properly without killing myself, how to fix things properly without destroying them, get fitter and spend more time outside than in. Leicester Forest would be ideal because it is local to where I live but again they didn't reply. I joined the CTC but didn't get much out of it, I saw the Spokes Facebook page, but it hadn't been updated for ages. So I wasn't sure if it was still going even. I didn't know about this one you've posted, I might have a look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Jun 2010)

There are a number of CC forumers in and around Leicester so it shouldn't be too difficult to make a post suggesting a Leicester CC forum ride. 

That way you'll get to know your local cyclists and have some good people to ride/socialise with.

Good luck!


----------



## Dayvo (13 Jun 2010)

If you want to contact some local riders, have a look at the forum map!

http://www.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=....521081,-0.878906&spn=11.957409,29.882813&z=5


----------



## marinyork (13 Jun 2010)

Good idea Dayvoe. There were some rides in the CC and informal rides section somewhere round Leicester last year. Normally if you post something someone will be interested.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

OK, that's great. Thanks a lot. :-D


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2010)

Dayvo and marin are right. Post up in the CC and informal rides section and you should get a good few reply's. We did this for some South East London CC'ers last year and is now a regular Sunday ride. We have anything between 2, to last weeks 11 riders. It's a very informal ride, usually stopping for a coffee somewhere en route.
See Here.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

Yeah I have done, but no replies as of yet.


----------



## marinyork (13 Jun 2010)

Give it time. 

There is a loughborough to London ride soon in there that if you wanted to meet some cycle chatters you could ride with them for 20 or 30 miles...


----------



## marinyork (13 Jun 2010)

What was wrong with the CTC anyway? I know they can be a bit patronising and humorous to anybody under 50 as being young and go on about mudguards a lot but they aren't that bad. One always gets things out of riding with other people even if it it isn't exactly what one wants.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

I never actually met anyone with the CTC, all I ever got was a magazine every quarter. Which isn't bad in it's self, but I never heard about anything going on in my area. Perhaps I should have put more effort into finding out. I'll have a look at the Loughborough to London ride. See what I can find out. Thanks.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2010)

marinyork said:


> What was wrong with the CTC anyway? I know they can be a bit patronising and humorous to anybody under 50 as being young and go on about mudguards a lot but they aren't that bad. One always gets things out of riding with other people even if it it isn't exactly what one wants.


My local CTC wanted me to pay for their mag and only offered long sunday rides which with a 3 year old i do not get chance to do, never heard from them after that


----------



## marinyork (13 Jun 2010)

Well they definitely have rides in leicestershire, whether any are particularly near you is another matter http://www.lrctc.bravehost.com/

There's a loughborough section that meet there or Barrow upon soar. The Charnwood section could be more organised and just seems to be a list of people's first names and places I have no idea of in Leicestershire. The south section seemed somewhat empty.

There really were some cycle chat rides in Leicestershire in that section last year as I thought about going on one or two myself but as happens with these things you never get around to doing them. I did my first 100 mile ride with some cyclechatters. The sort of distance you're wanting to do right now I would think would be quite suited to them. It's much mentally easier doing group long group rides you talk around to a lot of people and you realise people that do big distances in groups don't always go round doing them on their own.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

marinyork said:


> Well they definitely have rides in leicestershire, whether any are particularly near you is another matter http://www.lrctc.bravehost.com/
> 
> I didn't even know that site existed. I might rejoin now I've seen that.


----------



## marinyork (13 Jun 2010)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I didn't even know that site existed. I might rejoin now I've seen that.



Well you do have a point. My CTC changed it's name and it's website to something more, obvious, for exactly that reason. In general there is a coordination and meeting place problem a lot of clubs have with new cyclists, some don't even have websites! The problem is the people in charge of such things often say things like "well it's simple you just turn up at ... at ...".


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (13 Jun 2010)

marinyork said:


> The problem is the people in charge of such things often say things like "well it's simple you just turn up at ... at ...".


Yeah, that only works if you're in the loop. If you don't know anyone like me, that's not particularly helpful. Cheers for finding that site for me though, it's brill. :-D


----------



## Willie Behave (18 Jun 2010)

When my step-daughter lived in Leicester I joined Leicester Spokes.

http://www.leicesterspokes.org.uk/

I went out on a Sunday ride with them and really enjoyed it.The Sunday rides are more leisurely ones,no one got left behind,stopped for lunch and there were all manner of different bikes there.

There are faster rides on Saturdays and during the week.

Very friendly bunch of people.

Unfortunately just after I joined she moved back up North so that was that.

They certainly responded to e-mails. 

Ian


----------



## noginn (21 Jul 2010)

Hi,

I recently joined Leicester Forest CC and they are definitely a friendly bunch, I suggest registering on the forum and saying hello. Then come and join us for one of the club runs on a Saturday.

http://www.leicesterforest.org.uk/forum/

There is no pressure to race, although the option is there with the evening 10 mile time trial on a Thursday night and other events throughout the year.

Tom


----------



## yellowmilk (17 Jul 2011)

I'd recommend Leicester Forest also. I've been going out with the group since mid-April. Two saturday rides, fast ride leaves at 8.30am and goes for 60+miles. The slower ride which I go on leaves at 9am from Desford crossroads, ave speed about 16-17mph and about 40 miles. We stop off at a cafe in Measham or Rosliston.

I'd recommend coming along. If you're on facebook send a message to the group or write on their wall so other riders can expect you.

What kind of distance are you riding at the moment? I would suggest you need a road bike, as you won't find the ride comfortable on anything other. (Think of driving down the motorway in a tractor compared to a sports car).

We're a friendly bunch, and as well as sharing cycling knowledge, we do talk about other things too on the rides!

Hopefully see you soon!


----------



## Broughtonblue (27 Mar 2015)

Going to bump this thread as in my current situation it's possibly a good option!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2015)

Leicester forest are still going and I definitely saw the spokes a few times last year.


----------

